# skeet reese spinning rods



## Red-Eye (Jun 19, 2013)

Does anyone have any thoughts on these rods. I am looking to get the 6'11" shaky head/senko model for all my finesse fishing.any feedback would be great.


----------



## 200racing (Jun 20, 2013)

i have two granted both are baitcasters. i like them enough my next rod purchase will be most like be a 3rd. 
not sure if you have noticed but they use 2 different blank onstrution techniques. teserra with the s-curve which is a carbon with some fiberglass for strength and flex this is what my flipping stick is. then there is the honeycomb that is all carbon fiber more for sensitivity and i think what you want.

my other rod is the football jig/bigworm rod and it seems lighter than what i think it should be with that name. at about 1/2 oz it starts feel loaded with that weight no way im doing the 1oz written on the rod. i have thrown weightless flukes an senkos no problem as well as 3/16 shakey head with trick worm.

i guess cliff notes. see if the shop will put a reel and lure on it so you can how it handles the weight. you may want a higher rated blank then your intended lure weight.


----------



## wingsnhammers (Jun 24, 2013)

I just bought my first Skeet Reese rod. It is a 7' spinnerbait/worm rod for a baitcaster. I haven't had a chance to use it yet, but it is almost exactly like my 7' Lew's Laser SL M rod. I was actually hoping for something a little stiffer than my Lew's, but this Skeet is a nice rod and it is a whole lot better than the rod it replaced, which was a worn out 6'6" MH cheapy. I plan on using this rod sometime this coming week and hopefully will be able to test it on a few bass. I'm impressed with the build quality for the price.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Jun 24, 2013)

I saw a few on sale at my local walmart, not sure of the models though. They also had some abu garcia vendetta's that are last years model. As far as how good the yellow rods are I have personally not used one but my buddy had one that broke on a hookset with a frog. He must like them because he went and bought another one. :roll:


----------



## 200racing (Jun 26, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320070#p320070 said:


> johnnybassboat » 24 Jun 2013, 19:41[/url]"]I saw a few on sale at my local walmart, not sure of the models though. They also had some abu garcia vendetta's that are last years model. As far as how good the yellow rods are I have personally not used one but my buddy had one that broke on a hookset with a frog. He must like them because he went and bought another one. :roll:



lifetime warranty :lol:


----------

